# Depersonalization may be a problem in your inner ear



## westy (Dec 16, 2008)

I found some research that indicates depersonalization may be a problem in the inner ear. Just google inner ear problems and you should find some text. A lot of the symptoms match depersonalizarion. I'm going to talk to my doctor tomorrow to have some tests done.


----------



## westy (Dec 16, 2008)

The inner ear problem is linked to anxiety and phobies which relates to DP. Symptoms include, blurred vision, depth preception problems, anxiety, Nausea, motion sickness, forgetfulness, confusion, heat and cold intolerance, slurred speech, flu like symptoms vivid dreams, fatigue, tremors, and clumsiness. Google "The Dizzy Lounge".


----------

